# fail in xorg compilation



## killerklown (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi there, I'm pretty new to FreeBSD and after configuring my wifi connection, I'm trying to download-compile-install xorg with the command "make install clean" in the folder /usr/ports/x11/xorg/ but it failed after some hours with that output


```
[....]
===> xf86-input-magictouch-1.0.0.5_6 needs xf86_ansic.h which doesn't exist with recent xserver
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-input-magictouch.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xorg-drivers.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xorg-drivers.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xorg.
```

how can I fix that? D:
thx in advance


----------



## pkubaj (Aug 14, 2011)

http://www.freshports.org/x11-drivers/xf86-input-magictouch/
I guess, there's some error in this port. Do you really need it? You can try to install some binary for older version of FBSD.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 14, 2011)

killerklown said:
			
		

> ```
> [....]
> ===> xf86-input-magictouch-1.0.0.5_6 needs xf86_ansic.h which doesn't exist with recent xserver
> *** Error code 1
> ```



The option for that driver defaults to off.  Reset x11-drivers/xorg-drivers back to default:
`# cd /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xorg-drivers`
`# make rmconfig`

Start the x11/xorg install again, and when it asks for drivers, accept the default.  Or turn off all the drivers for hardware you don't have.


----------



## killerklown (Aug 15, 2011)

thx, wblock! it helped


----------

